# Pregnant Platy ?



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 5 platies and just figured out that 1 is male. It appears that he likes one particular platy who looks a bit chunky. Could girlfriend be pregnant ?
How can I tell ? Thanks !


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pregnant maybe, or just carrying eggs. Near impossible to get a female livebearer that hasn't been pregnant at least once. They can carry the sperm for around 6mos and doesn't need to touch another male to reproduce.


----------

